# Any way to get HTC Car app from Sense 4 onto VZW GNex?



## ice2032 (Apr 21, 2012)

The HTC Car app on the One S Sense 4 is awesome. Is there anyway to get that to work on the GNex 4.0.4 or otherwise?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

What's the HTC car app?

Also, if it doesn't work just by installing the apk on the Nexus, then it depends on crap in the HTC Sense framework.


----------



## ice2032 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just got a new work phone, T-Mobile HTC One S and it comes with an app just called "Car". The interface is much, much nicer than the standard Google car home app, so I wanted to install it somehow on my GNex. I copied over the apk and it wont install. The apk is Automotive_Home, but there is also Automotive_InternetRadio and Automotive_Traffic, along with .odex files for each of these. I"m not sure what an odex file is however.


----------



## Jebus99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas on how the app could be ported? It would be a great addition to the car dock.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you guys checked out Car Home Ultra? The best one out there, imo.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=spinninghead.carhome&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInNwaW5uaW5naGVhZC5jYXJob21lIl0.


----------



## ice2032 (Apr 21, 2012)

Car Home Ultra is nice, but the interface is nowhere near as clean and, well, nice looking as the HTC app. The other problem is the HTC app, if you scroll left or right, has inset widgets for music and messaging and such, whereas car home ultra, when you press messages, it just launches the standard messages app, or the standard music app. HTC has actual interfaces for these things made for the car so they are easier to use, it just doesn't launch the stock apps.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

ice2032 said:


> Car Home Ultra is nice, but the interface is nowhere near as clean and, well, nice looking as the HTC app. The other problem is the HTC app, if you scroll left or right, has inset widgets for music and messaging and such, whereas car home ultra, when you press messages, it just launches the standard messages app, or the standard music app. HTC has actual interfaces for these things made for the car so they are easier to use, it just doesn't launch the stock apps.


Well you can only run it with all the HTC stuff in it. If you get the files and get it working it won't look like that because of the HTC widgets. They make it easier but is all dependent on their stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

